# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > مقایسه دانشگاه ها نسبت به یکدیگر >  رتبه بندی واحدهای مختلف دانشگاه آزاد

## afshar

رتبه بندی واحدهای دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی 

مقایسه سطح علمی دانشگاه آزاد و دولتی

** ویژه انتخاب رشته دانشگاه آزاد95  **



http://s2.picofile.com/file/8264667342/Azad_universities_ranking.pdf.html

----------


## somi

دستتون درد نکنه :Yahoo (105):  :Yahoo (83):

----------

